# limpiador ultrasonico



## VICHO (Sep 15, 2009)

Tengo el siguiente problema encontre un circuito para armar un limpiador con ultrasonido pero de audio si que no tengo ideoa suguieren utilizar como transductor de ultrasonido un twiter comun de 4 a 6 ohmios alguien me puede dar una idea . el circuit genera entre 20 y 70 khz mediante un potencometro como se podria ver esta frecuencia 

gracias mil
http://www.clubse.com.ar/DIEGO/NOTAS/2/nota05.htm[/URL]


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
Nota: Te darán tabla por escribir casi todo con mayuscula (Solo es broma).

Para "ver" en qué frequencia esta puedes utilizar un frequencímetro o un osciloscopio.

Por otra parte, puedes construir un "frequencímetro" con un 555 que genere 1 ciclo por segundo. esta Señal la aplicas a una compuerta AND de dos entradas. e la otra entrada de esta AND le conectas la Señal (Conformada o adecuada) de salida del circuito que aparece en el enlace de tu mensaje.
la salida de esta AND la pasas a dos contadores BCD y las salidas de estos a Circuitos integrados 2 BCD a 7 Segmentos y por ultimo estos a Displays de 7 segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cacho (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola Vicho.

Ya te lo aclaró Carlos: Escribir en mayúsculas no es algo bueno en un foro, porque equivale a gritar o a levantar la voz.
Por favor, editá el mensaje y pasalo a minúsculas, y ya que estás editando, poné las "ue" después de las "q" ;-)

Te dejo a Jasper con sus recomendaciones






Saludos


----------



## VICHO (Sep 15, 2009)

gracias por la idea como señal de reloj puedo poner un cristal ?
saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola
Si claro puedes utilizar un cristal pero, según se, el cristal de mas baja frequencia es el que traen los controles remotos de las TV. Alrededor de 500,000.00 Hz. Son muchos (500 Khz). Habría que dividir hasta conseguir 1Hz. Claro no es muy dificil el lograrlo. Pero el 555 tiene mucha estabilidad y para lograr medir aquella frecuencia, creo, es sufuciente.
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ziklon (Jun 8, 2010)

tengo la misma duda se puede usar un tweeter comun??? porque que yo sepa no venden twiters que alcancen 40 khz---- los buzzers comunes se pueden usar tamb?? porque tamb he buscado por todas partes y no encuentro los piezoelectricos que me alcancen los 40khz y menos 50khz


----------

